# Von verschiedenen Klassen auf Thread zugreifen



## android_lerner (19. Sep 2020)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere zurzeit eine Android APP. Zur Steuerung von den Benutzeroberflächen verwende ich eine NavigationView. Ich möchte gerne eine TCP Verbindung zu einem Server herstellen. Allerdings würde ich das gerne in der MainActivity machen, damit ich nicht bei jedem Benutzeroberflächen Wechsel eine neue TCP Verbindung aufbauen muss. In den einzelnen Benutzeroberflächen gibt es Button die je nach Benutzeroberfläche unterschiedliche Befehle per TCP wegeschicken. In einer Klasse mit eigenem Thread baue ich die Verbindung auf und habe dort einzelne Methoden, welche die TCP Pakete wegeschicken. Mein Problem ist: Ich möchte gerne Allgemein eine TCP Verbindung aufbauen und nicht auf jeder Benutzeroberfläche einzeln. Auf den einzelnen Benutzeroberflächen muss ich allerdings dann die Funktionen der TCP Klasse aufrufen um die Pakete wegezuschicken. 
Frage lautet also: Wie kann ich auf das in der MainActivity erzeugt Objekt von den anderen Benutzeroberflächen zugreifen ?

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Bin auch noch relativ neu im Java Business.


----------



## tbone78 (18. Okt 2020)

```
public class MainActivity extends Activity {

    TcpClient mTcpClient;
```

Einfach die MainActivity um den TCP Client erweitern


----------



## der_it_typ (1. Nov 2020)

tbone78 hat recht. TCP Client erweitern. Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------

